# wind, cold, snow.... SPAIN?



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi All,

It was really windy here in Agost nr Alicante last night and still is this morning ,

Whats it like where you are today ?

Tony


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

tonymar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> It was really windy here in Agost nr Alicante last night and still is this morning ,
> 
> ...











half the country is on alert for winds atm, & friends up & down the coast were reporting that it was very windy where they are

nothing much here in Jávea..... so far


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Well, I am now the proud owner of an inground swimming pool that I was unaware came with my house. Unfortunately, to leave my house I have to wade through it. 

If you see storm totals, I'm fairly sure my region is where the most rain has accumulated in the north. We've been having gusts of up to 110 kph. It's been a tough night to try and sleep!


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

xabiachica said:


> half the country is on alert for winds atm, & friends up & down the coast were reporting that it was very windy where they are
> 
> nothing much here in Jávea..... so far


Your lucky then , I Nearly got blown away hanging the washing out just now !

I wonder if my washing will still be there later ? oh well at least it should dry quick


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

elenetxu said:


> Well, I am now the proud owner of an inground swimming pool that I was unaware came with my house. Unfortunately, to leave my house I have to wade through it.
> 
> If you see storm totals, I'm fairly sure my region is where the most rain has accumulated in the north. We've been having gusts of up to 110 kph. It's been a tough night to try and sleep!


Yes it was hard to sleep with the wind gusting , had to use ear plugs in the end !!

Hey , why do you have to wade through your pool , or is it a natural forming pool of water when it rains ?


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

tonymar said:


> Yes it was hard to sleep with the wind gusting , had to use ear plugs in the end !!
> 
> Hey , why do you have to wade through your pool , or is it a natural forming pool of water when it rains ?


The kind folks who designed our urb failed to realize that if the lawn is even slightly higher than the walkway, water will accumulate on it when we get a ton of rain. We are forecast to get around 80mm of rain today. The pooling started early this morning. I don't even want to think what it will be like later!


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

elenetxu said:


> The kind folks who designed our urb failed to realize that if the lawn is even slightly higher than the walkway, water will accumulate on it when we get a ton of rain. We are forecast to get around 80mm of rain today. The pooling started early this morning. I don't even want to think what it will be like later!



Wow thats not good !


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Windy, windy, windy here to the north of Madrid, but probably not a swindy as elenetxu is experiencing. But it's bright and sunny too and not too cold.
I had the luxury of travelling by car this morning whilst watching people getting buffeted along the pavements by the wind.
The dog is too frightened to go out into the garden as the plastic covering my daughter's moped is flapping like mad and making quite a noise


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

its still windy here too

Pool is full of rubbish !

at least I am working inside , assembling a flat pack , my favourite job .. NOT !


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

tonymar said:


> its still windy here too
> 
> Pool is full of rubbish !
> 
> at least I am working inside , assembling a flat pack , my favourite job .. NOT !


still nothing here

the sea is only ever so slightly choppy & my neighbour opposite has her sheets out to dry & they are barely moving


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

tonymar said:


> Yes it was hard to sleep with the wind gusting , had to use ear plugs in the end !!
> 
> ...


Something I have noticed... we are totally unaware of what's going on outside here in our little UK house. It can be blowing old boots or persisting down with rain and we don't hear a thing.


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

Some times it is really strange how you can be quite close , but the weather can be so different !

Reminds me better go and see if the washing is dry -- or still there !


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jimenato said:


> Something I have noticed... we are totally unaware of what's going on outside here in our little UK house. It can be blowing old boots or persisting down with rain and we don't hear a thing.


Is that because you've got double glazing? We have double glazing in some parts of the house and apart from keeping the weather out, we've noticed it keeps the noise out too.

No way I could put washing out today...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

our ayto has just issued an alert for forest fires - if we get the winds, everything is so dry here because we still haven't had anything much in the way of rain - it wouldn't take much to set things off


atm though it's still gorgeous out there - hardly windy & beautifully sunny


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

I am sitting on my terrace with a beer and a temperature of 17 degrees with a light breeze, absolute bliss.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Wet wet wet down here in the southwest. Wind's coming tomorrow apparently. I'm going into hibernation.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> our ayto has just issued an alert for forest fires - if we get the winds, everything is so dry here because we still haven't had anything much in the way of rain - it wouldn't take much to set things off
> 
> 
> atm though it's still gorgeous out there - hardly windy & beautifully sunny


I saw something yesterday that said a total fire ban for all of Valencia today, going by the burn offs everywhere nobody cares.

It was 21°c last check here but the wind is shocking.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Absolutely appalling winds here right now gusting up to 110 kph, loads of damage and trees flying through the air. No pigs yet but that is probably just a matter of time. Aemet have issued a load of alerts and we have been told it will be worse tomorrow. Oh joy...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

22.5º here atm & a wind of 9.7km/h

we had a gust of 66km/h at some point but I missed it


I can hear the sea getting higher though, so there's time yet for the wind to hit us

friends only just north & south of me say they have really heavy winds


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

thrax said:


> Absolutely appalling winds here right now gusting up to 110 kph, loads of damage and trees flying through the air. No pigs yet but that is probably just a matter of time. Aemet have issued a load of alerts and we have been told it will be worse tomorrow. Oh joy...


Blimey, that's amazing - we aren't that far away but although it's windy (not as much as yesterday evening when we had a plantpot smashed on the roof terrace) it's not nearly as bad as that. Not even rattling the persianas. Rain forecast for tomorrow but I wouldn't be surprised if it arrived sooner.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> 22.5º here atm & a wind of 9.7km/h
> 
> we had a gust of 66km/h at some point but I missed it
> 
> ...


I was down near the Arenal area this morning walking my dog, it was only slightly breezy, but, when I got home to Montgo area before 11am,gusts were pretty strong, at nearly 5pm, it is still quite gusty, even the dog has freaked a bit with some of the whistling of the wind, the sunshine has been wonderful today though. I get the feeling though that summer is just round the corner.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> our ayto has just issued an alert for forest fires - if we get the winds, everything is so dry here because we still haven't had anything much in the way of rain - it wouldn't take much to set things off
> 
> atm though it's still gorgeous out there - hardly windy & beautifully sunny


I will send you some of ours. Watch for Ampuero or the Ason River on the national news. OH and I had to take a 30 min detour this morning because the highway had flooded. Things are REALLY bad in Cantabria.


----------



## Gareth54 (Nov 8, 2014)

Northwest of Badajoz in Portugal at Monforte for a couple of days (so I don't have to apply for residencia !!) no hills around so wind has been blowing here for 2 days and raining or drizzling all the time. Haven't seen the sun since I left Spain wednesday. According to the waiter first rain this year, just my luck!! Jacket and jeans drying by the radiator every time I take the dog for a walk, brrr. Dog loves the walks here on flat ground but not allowed in the hotel, has to stay in a draughty stable. She is not amused !! and can't wait to get back to Spain and sunbathe. ME TOO!!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

elenetxu said:


> I will send you some of ours. Watch for Ampuero or the Ason River on the national news. OH and I had to take a 30 min detour this morning because the highway had flooded. Things are REALLY bad in Cantabria.


Ampuero _was_ mentioned on the news (I thought it was on top of a hill?).
Hold on to your hat and NO walking along the sea front to take photos, please!!!


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Ampuero was mentioned on the news (I thought it was on top of a hill?).
> Hold on to your hat and NO walking along the sea front to take photos, please!!!


Maybe you are thinking of La Bien Aparecida, the church on top of a hill in Ampuero? The city itself is in the river valley.
Ramales de la Victoria got 106 l/m2 yesterday. I am away for work this weekend, but OH told me things weren't pretty there yesterday afternoon.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Sat 31st 0900
Our wind has been steadily increasing and is now at 73kph from the West although there have been gusts a bit higher. Temp is about 9.5° wnd there is a bit of moisture in the wind.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Well, we've had high winds for the last couple of days but the temp. has been around 22.

Last night it really hit! Trees down, wooden (heavy) bench picked up and dumped somewhere - still to find it.

Wooden (teak) table and chairs splattered all around the garden.


The tidy up starts now - well, tomorrow, off to Javea for a day out first!


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

Well its even worst here in alicante today high wind and rain .
I feel sorry for the people arriving at alicante airport today. Not a nice start to a holiday!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

the wind gusted at 80.5km/h here last night - we have had a little rain as well

the amazing thing is we had temps around 20º all night - but now it has dropped to 14º!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

elenetxu said:


> Maybe you are thinking of La Bien Aparecida, the church on top of a hill in Ampuero?


Yes, that's exactly what I'm thinking of!


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

ITS BACK !!

Very windy again today in Alicante 

I have given up trying to tidy up outside , at least the Suns out !

Tony, Agost Alicante


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

tonymar said:


> ITS BACK !!
> 
> Very windy again today in Alicante
> 
> ...


I bought chains for my cars today. We might get snow at sea level. I work on the coast but live in the mountains, so I am nervous!


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

elenetxu said:


> I bought chains for my cars today. We might get snow at sea level. I work on the coast but live in the mountains, so I am nervous!


Yes snow isn't great to drive in , especially mountain roads !


----------



## Gareth54 (Nov 8, 2014)

Tree's starting to flower here (almonds?) so Spring can't be far away. Didn't feel like it this morning walking the dog though !! Very gusty and thermometer in single figures.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Gareth54 said:


> Tree's starting to flower here (almonds?) so Spring can't be far away. Didn't feel like it this morning walking the dog though !! Very gusty and thermometer in single figures.


Spring?
Don't count on it.
0º or minus temps are forcast down your way Thurs, Fri, Sat!

Wait until after Easter before you even mention Spring because nine times out of ten the temperature drops around then. Doesn't matter when Easter falls, it will be chilly or downright cold in many regions in Spain


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

WEather report
Torrential downpours lash northern spain
Torrential downpours lash northern Spain - Al Jazeera English

floods Zaragoza
Veintid?s evacuados en Zaragoza por las inundaciones del Ebro - ABC.es

Snow Cantabria
Temporal de nieve en Cantabria - eldiariomontanes.es


----------



## Gareth54 (Nov 8, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Spring?
> Don't count on it.
> 0º or minus temps are forcast down your way Thurs, Fri, Sat!
> 
> ...


As only planning on staying the winters here I don't get so acclimatised as people living here all year (lived in Israel for 18 months - first winter sunbathing in 20 degrees, second winter thick jumper and jacket staring aghast at newcomers sunbathing). Work in the summer started around 4 in the morning and finished around 12 after that too hot to do anything. Similar to here but with higher temps.

As easter is in April would imagine that it is getting quite warm by then


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> WEather report
> Torrential downpours lash northern spain
> Torrential downpours lash northern Spain - Al Jazeera English
> 
> ...


There's about an inch of snow on the ground here where my neighbors told me "It'll never snow!" Poor OH has been up panicking, wondering how he's going to get to work in 6 hours.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

elenetxu said:


> There's about an inch of snow on the ground here where my neighbors told me "It'll never snow!" Poor OH has been up panicking, wondering how he's going to get to work in 6 hours.


He has work??!
Snow here too, but think the roads will be clear.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> He has work??!
> Snow here too, but think the roads will be clear.


It's 7 and there's nothing in El Diario, on whatsapp, or Educantabria. Let's see. It is sleeting right now and I am pretty worried about him making it in. Ugh. C'mon Cantabria, this isn't northern Europe!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Gareth54 said:


> As only planning on staying the winters here I don't get so acclimatised as people living here all year (lived in Israel for 18 months - first winter sunbathing in 20 degrees, second winter thick jumper and jacket staring aghast at newcomers sunbathing). Work in the summer started around 4 in the morning and finished around 12 after that too hot to do anything. Similar to here but with higher temps.*
> 
> As easter is in April would imagine that it is getting quite warm by then*


wouldn't count on it



I remember the first few years we were here, it was really hot in May - swimming pool weather even for the Spanish 

the past few years it hasn't really warmed up until early June - then suddenly almost overnight we've gone from duvets to aircon!

we have snow forecast here today, above 300/400m, so Montgó should get a dusting & all the mountains around us will turn white 

here at sea level it's just cold & windy


----------



## fcexpat (Sep 25, 2014)

Been blowing here for a week on and off, an absolute gale last night and this morning at Frigiliana. Been trying to sweep all the leaves etc up but a waste of time !!


----------



## el pescador (Mar 14, 2013)

Hopefully a calm spell here now so i can get some beach fishing done !!!


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Landing at ALC yesterday wasn't fun. Spontaneous applause from the bouncy seats at the back.


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

Still very windy, many part timers are going to return to the Urb , to find their roof terraces trashed,and their gardens in a mess, we are used to Urb living in one form and another having lived in Urbs in Thailand and Vietnam in the 90,s, methinks they all had the same architect except no outside kitchens here in spain, but plenty of the same building faults,but thems the breaks, you cannot mess with the weather, we were slap bang in the the middle of theToowoomba floods 3 years ago, lots of neighbours houses swept away and many lost their lives, just one bit of advice ,if driving into areas where there is the likelihood of flooding please keep at least one window open in your vehicle, elelectric windows and doors short out in flood situations and lock , as people found out when they were looked in their cars and swept away some to their deaths, and on a happy note any one seen a pair of pink pillowcases last seen flying towards Guardamar!!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> we have snow forecast here today, above 300/400m, so Montgó should get a dusting & all the mountains around us will turn white


Our forecast snow level is 300m - we live at 700+ - just keeping an eye on the weather but there seems to be nothing much on the radar heading for our latitudes but I see you are getting some in Xabia.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

el pescador said:


> Hopefully a calm spell here now so i can get some beach fishing done !!!


The weather forecast on TVE 1 yesterday that the cold spell is due to last until *Tuesday*!!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

The bad weather isn't just in the north. At Salobreña, on Granada's Costa Tropical, the wind and waves were so strong that the seafront has been destroyed. TV footage showed blue kiosks bobbing about in the sea like buoys. They along with neighbouring towns have asked for government help to rebuild in time for the tourist season.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2015)

It's wet and cold but calm here in the Marina Alta. No snow that I can see, even at higher levels, though admittedly it's hard to see those higher levels!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> The bad weather isn't just in the north. At Salobreña, on Granada's Costa Tropical, the wind and waves were so strong that the seafront has been destroyed. TV footage showed blue kiosks bobbing about in the sea like buoys. They along with neighbouring towns have asked for government help to rebuild in time for the tourist season.


No, I just mentioned the north because it seemed that people (except elenetxu of course) hadn't realised perhaps that the bad weather was effecting the whole of Spain


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> wouldn't count on it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We live on the side of Montgo, had a really heavy rain shower at our house level, but I can see a dusting of snow on top of the Montgo from our house. It is getting windy again, and cold today, we have just lit the log fire, which we don't have to do very often during the day.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

How do I post a photo, taken with iPad, of our dusting of snow, on this forum?


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Bright sunny day here just outside of Seville, breezy but not windy, temps at about 13º right now which is cooler than normal but not cold by a long shot!

The almond trees are all in bloom, so are my hyacinths, so I would definitely say that spring is just around the corner! Around here we usually have consistently warm days by the start of March. There have been many Easters when it has been downright broiling.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

fergie said:


> How do I post a photo, taken with iPad, of our dusting of snow, on this forum?


Put it wherever you would normally put it (Facebook or whatever) then click the Insert Image icon above and paste in the link.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

well they did say we'd have snow on Montgó today


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

fergie said:


> How do I post a photo, taken with iPad, of our dusting of snow, on this forum?


lol - I just did it 

there are two ways - the way Alcalaina said, using the







icon & pasting the url into the box

or use the







to upload directly from your iPad


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> lol - I just did it


Well done! It is so cold though thinking of taking dog a walk, I think he might need an extra coat on today.
Did you climb our mountain for the photo from the top, only joking, who ever did must be brave.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

It hasn't gone above zero here today. We are on alert for _Extreme Low Temperature_ with -2ºC currently. The blustery wind's back too, so it feels like -6ºC. I stocked up on logs this afternoon (seasoned oak @ 17c/kg) and by the time I'd unloaded the car my tyre tracks in the snow had disappeared under more snow and it's still coming.


----------



## Gareth54 (Nov 8, 2014)

Spent about 4 hours this afternoon in a very sheltered spot in the sun reading with just a pair of shorts on!!


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

well everyone its a pleasure to read all the positive and cheerful comments, its 0205hrs dark oclock, medication has wore off and I am a bit sore(had a rather nasty melanoma removed at Torre V hospital yesterday arvo)its windstill at the moment and quite pleasant and just been for a hobble round the Urb, Jan (maid in Scotland)get in touch when you get chance, keep the threads coming folks and I promise to continue doing my bit too, as the Thai people say ,no such thing as strangers ,only Friends you have not met yet!!


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

The low temperatures are bad enough but it's this wind that gets me. It's what the folks where I come from would call a "Lazy wind"........... because it doesn't bother going around you.....it just cuts straight through

Still, looking on the bright side, we don't have snow here even though the mountains in the distance are alarmingly white.

But, being doggie people, we go out every day at first light with the dogs come what may even though wandering around the ramblas in this weather isn't my favourite pastime if I was honest.

It's now time to go & wake the boss ........ armed with a cup of tea & a big stick.

Think warm guys!



Doggy
p.s. The stick is just in case the tea doesn't work.


----------



## passiflora (Jun 28, 2012)

*High winds*

Anyone had any damage with all these gales? Been over 100km an hour here in Murcia, off and on for 3 days now. Hate high wind.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

passiflora said:


> Anyone had any damage with all these gales? Been over 100km an hour here in Murcia, off and on for 3 days now. Hate high wind.



I just moved your post to a existing thread


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

*Big Chill & Blizzards hit Spain*

*Big Chill & Blizzards hit Spain*

Excerpts from the BBC News report:
Spanish emergency services have rescued at least 220 people trapped by snow on roads in northern Spain.
Hundreds of cars were stuck for up to 17 hours overnight on roads between Cantabria
and the province of Palencia.

Temperatures in places have fallen to -15C (5F) and up 40cm (1.3ft) of snow. 

Around 100 British expats and tourists were among those trapped. Spanish police rescued several stranded
in their vehicles shortly after arrival in Santander by ferry from Portsmouth.
Many had come to Spain hoping for a warm-weather holiday, but ended up having to spend the night
in the sports hall of a local school and the dining room of a hotel.

The country is in the middle of a cold spell that is expected to worsen over the next three days,
with cold weather alerts issued for 20 provinces.

BBC News - Snow traps over 200 Motorists in Northern Spain


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

*Cold weather warnings issued to many provinces of Spain*

Spains cold weather on Euronews.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Just hope that IDS and the rest of Camoron's cronies see that and realise that payment of the WFA is warranted in Spain as well as France and Italy.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Cantabria's been cut off from the meseta for three days now.
A visitor from León yesterday showed me photos of his pueblo (alt. 1200m) with a metre and a half of snow.
A friend is just disembarking at Santander and has been advised to head for Bilbao in order to get through to Burgos before heading for Madrid. 
We've had a high of 1º today, better than a few days back when it didn't get above 0ºC. 
Most people wouldn't believe this of Spain!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

One of my students went snowboarding somewhere in France on Friday, was due back on Sunday and only got back yesterday, Thursday. They weren't allowed to cross the Pyrenees.
And yes, it's cold, snowy and windy where Liz and I are, but the snow doesn't settle 'cos the wind whips it off again!
And we have seen quite a lot of sun too, so it's not all bad.


----------



## Gareth54 (Nov 8, 2014)

Down here in the south very cold in the wind, with a good sprinkling of of snow on Maroma but out of the wind just wearing shorts can read all afternoon. A few small high clouds but in the sun and out of the wind quite pleasant !!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

We've not had any extreme weather down here - I can see the snow on Maroma too, but at that distance away I don't mind it! It does seem to be the coldest winter I can remember since we came here, though. We went out and bought a more powerful gas heater this week, and we've managed quite well with the old one for the past 8 years but not this time. 

I prefer this to those very wet and dreary winters we had a few years ago, though. At least it's bright and sunny, and you can wrap up well against the cold. Grey skies and rain just make me feel miserable and I hate going out and getting wet.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm seeing pictures on facebook of snow on the beach at Estepona!


----------



## fcexpat (Sep 25, 2014)

BBC weather on tv this morning said the jet stream is moving north and a big high coming in, and about time too !!


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Gareth54 said:


> Down here in the south very cold in the wind, with a good sprinkling of of snow on Maroma but out of the wind just wearing shorts can read all afternoon. A few small high clouds but in the sun and out of the wind quite pleasant !!


Wearing shorts means nothing. I saw a man wearing them in Winchester yesterday and the wind was bitter


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

It is 20° in Cyprus.

Just saying


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

It was 25 in Miami...so


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

At least we gave one of our neighbours a good laugh when she met us on our way to the shops the other day, burst out laughing and pointed to us "Ha ha ha! Ingleses con guantes y bufandas! Ha ha ha! Never have I seen such a thing before!". We told her we'd been here too long.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Isobella said:


> Wearing shorts means nothing. I saw a man wearing them in Winchester yesterday and the wind was bitter


I keep seeing people in the UK in shorts and T shirts in terrible cold and wind - amazing.


----------



## passiflora (Jun 28, 2012)

The horrendous winds have gone from near Cartagena and the sun is shining and the almond blossom is opening everywhere so all is well in my world again !!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

It _*is*_ winter, and even in Spain it gets cold and the wind blows from time to time


----------



## passiflora (Jun 28, 2012)

I look forward to the cold, a welcome change from the long, hot, summer sun days but hurricane force winds day and night are definitely not the winter norm here!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

passiflora said:


> I look forward to the cold, a welcome change from the long, hot, summer sun days but hurricane force winds day and night are definitely not the winter norm here!


YOU can look FORWARD to them if you wish, I prefer to look BACK on them being a feature of having going to work at 4am in UK rather than having to cower under the electric blanket here in Spain.


----------



## Gareth54 (Nov 8, 2014)

Isobella said:


> Wearing shorts means nothing. I saw a man wearing them in Winchester yesterday and the wind was bitter


But I had nothing else on.!! :cool2:
Weather today cold, grey, damp and miserable, stayed inside next to the radiator and read my book :rain::snowman:


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

Raining in Alicante at the moment , also quite cold !

I remember when we first moved to Spain thinking we would probably only need an extra jumper in the winter -- WRONG !

Any body else get a surprise of how cold it got , their first winter here ?

Tony Agost Alicante


----------



## StevejR1 (May 21, 2013)

When we move to Spain it will be hot every day, with a minimum of 20 degrees....I'm getting it written into the escritura!!! 

...we have been following the weather in Spain quite intently recently.....when we were looking at buying a place we had two properties that interested us, in differing areas, one inland from the coast, one a lot further inland. We went for the one further inland because overall the property, and its surroundings suited us much better....

.....but we have been comparing the differences in weather since we made the choice, and the Max to minimum temperatures variations is less nearer the coast, but generally it is about 6 degrees colder inland at the moment.

This doesn't really bother us really...my OH prefers more of a season. And it's not the end of the world if it's a bit chilly in the winter months


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

StevejR1 said:


> When we move to Spain it will be hot every day, with a minimum of 20 degrees....I'm getting it written into the escritura!!!
> 
> ...we have been following the weather in Spain quite intently recently.....when we were looking at buying a place we had two properties that interested us, in differing areas, one inland from the coast, one a lot further inland. We went for the one further inland because overall the property, and its surroundings suited us much better....
> 
> ...


It's often the height of a place and the orientation ie south facing or receiving northerly winds that will effect temperature, not so much if it's coastal or inland.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

tonymar said:


> Raining in Alicante at the moment , also quite cold !
> 
> I remember when we first moved to Spain thinking we would probably only need an extra jumper in the winter -- WRONG !
> 
> ...


It probably shocks everyone have you heard people on TV place in the sun programmes always saying oh we shall be outside most of the time one couple last week on viewing a poky box type decided they could throw out the table as they could eat on the terrace. :heh:


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

The first year here the winter was cold, or more accurately we were cold as the house just doesn't take heating. This year we worked out how to use the reverse cycle air con and it has been much better.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

tonymar said:


> Raining in Alicante at the moment , also quite cold !
> 
> I remember when we first moved to Spain thinking we would probably only need an extra jumper in the winter -- WRONG !
> 
> ...


First winter, I got frost-bite!


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

Sorry folks the cold snap seems to have followed us from the Darling Downs, I blame it on the wife, she who must be obeyed got it wrong again!!


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

During our first winter here in the nineties we had all the family to stay for Christmas. The three days they were here we had lows of -9, -10 then -12ºC, lower than anything I ever experienced in the UK, even the two years I spent in the Peak District.
I wondered what I'd signed up to!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Madliz said:


> During our first winter here in the nineties we had all the family to stay for Christmas. The three days they were here we had lows of -9, -10 then -12ºC, lower than anything I ever experienced in the UK, even the two years I spent in the Peak District.
> I wondered what I'd signed up to!


What year was that Liz? I remember having lows of - 10 and lower one year in the north facing garden


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

It was the winter of '94. It took about a decade to beat those temperatures and the new record became -13ºC taking the kids to school. Those extreme temperatures _are_ unusual. There's still snow in my garden from the falls last week but this winter we've only got to -4ºC.


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

Isobella said:


> It probably shocks everyone have you heard people on TV place in the sun programmes always saying oh we shall be outside most of the time one couple last week on viewing a poky box type decided they could throw out the table as they could eat on the terrace. :heh:


Yes I think Place in the Sun has a lot to answer for !

its never cold , rent your place out easily , earn a living from harvesting olives , 
just put a pool in where you want -- etc etc


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

Isobella said:


> It probably shocks everyone have you heard people on TV place in the sun programmes always saying oh we shall be outside most of the time one couple last week on viewing a poky box type decided they could throw out the table as they could eat on the terrace. :heh:


Same with Escape to the Country. Cornwall is often shown as a sunny idyll with constant blue skies(little do they know :heh

_The rain it raineth every day_.


----------



## StevejR1 (May 21, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> It's often the height of a place and the orientation ie south facing or receiving northerly winds that will effect temperature, not so much if it's coastal or inland.


We have visited Andalucia in practically every month of the year during our house hunt, and in various areas, but particularly in the two areas we were interested in.......both have been absolutely freezing in the mornings and evenings in the winter months (jan, feb etc)!!!....but both warmed up during the day to 'jumper weather'.

I don't mind that really...it just means you have to take more notice of the heating provisions, or requirements, of the places that you are viewing. We don't expect it to be warm all year around, but some Spanish homes just aren't designed to be central heated. But with an installation of a couple of log burners I'm sure we'll survive


----------



## passiflora (Jun 28, 2012)

We had -3 here once in 13 years. February/March are coldest so we light the fire early on, wear more clothes,heavier duvet on the bed, cuddle up! Only lasts a few weeks then we can find the light clothes again. Murcia or our tree shrouded finca, is the best place to be for our arthritic joints.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

StevejR1 said:


> We have visited Andalucia in practically every month of the year during our house hunt, and in various areas, but particularly in the two areas we were interested in.......both have been absolutely freezing in the mornings and evenings in the winter months (jan, feb etc)!!!....but both warmed up during the day to 'jumper weather'.
> 
> I don't mind that really...it just means you have to take more notice of the heating provisions, or requirements, of the places that you are viewing. We don't expect it to be warm all year around, but some Spanish homes just aren't designed to be central heated. But with an installation of a couple of log burners I'm sure we'll survive


Just don't do what a couple I know did - bought their house in midsummer without realising that because there was a mountain behind it, it would get no sun at all for four months of the year. 

You are definitely much more in tune with the seasons here. You can't just regulate the temperature in your house to a comfortable 22-24ºC all year round - you have to adapt your behaviour, your daily routine and your dress. Right now I am wearing fingerless gloves in order to type, and am draped in a sort of thermal tent known as a Snuggie. But this afternoon I will be basking in my hammock on the terrace enjoying warm sunshine. Personally I love the contrast!


----------



## StevejR1 (May 21, 2013)

Alcalaina said:


> Just don't do what a couple I know did - bought their house in midsummer without realising that because there was a mountain behind it, it would get no sun at all for four months of the year.
> 
> You are definitely much more in tune with the seasons here. You can't just regulate the temperature in your house to a comfortable 22-24ºC all year round - you have to adapt your behaviour, your daily routine and your dress. Right now I am wearing fingerless gloves in order to type, and am draped in a sort of thermal tent known as a Snuggie. But this afternoon I will be basking in my hammock on the terrace enjoying warm sunshine. Personally I love the contrast!


The place we have bought is south facing, and elevated....we have been there in late summer and November, and both times the house was getting ample sunlight  in fact it is in a very bright position.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> Just don't do what a couple I know did - bought their house in midsummer without realising that because there was a mountain behind it, it would get no sun at all for four months of the year.
> 
> You are definitely much more in tune with the seasons here. You can't just regulate the temperature in your house to a comfortable 22-24ºC all year round - you have to adapt your behaviour, your daily routine and your dress. Right now I am wearing fingerless gloves in order to type, and am draped in a sort of thermal tent known as a Snuggie. But this afternoon I will be basking in my hammock on the terrace enjoying warm sunshine. Personally I love the contrast!


So do I! Modern centrally- heated and air- conditioned living has made us almost unaware of seasons.
I used to enjoy being out in sub. - zero temperatures in Prague, well wrapped up, then going hometo a warm house.
It's impossible to heat all of our house, too many corridors and high ceilings so we just heat the room we happen to be in and put on warm clothes. I have a Guernsey I thought I'd never need when I left Prague.
I wore it yesterday.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jimenato said:


> I keep seeing people in the UK in shorts and T shirts in terrible cold and wind - amazing.


There was some sort of 'Back to Nature' movement in the Czech Republic, adherents of which wore shorts and t- shirts in sub- zero temperatures.
You'd often see them on the metro with bikes, always men, no women ( not daft enough) and they all seemed to have beards and hairy legs.

And probably low life expectancy.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Now the snow's melted I've discovered snowdrops and crocuses in flower. Spring's round the corner.


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

Yes its lovely here today in Alicante , Back to normal 

Total blue sky , with full sun !!

Great !


----------



## passiflora (Jun 28, 2012)

Got the first narcissus open,sun, blue sky, no wind...............perfick!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

passiflora said:


> Got the first narcissus open,sun, blue sky, no wind...............perfick!


We've had paperwhite narcissi blooming in the meadows here since before Christmas ... they seem to be getting earlier each year.

I miss snowdrops and daffodils. I planted some daffodil bulbs but they never flower, I just get leaves. I'm told it's because it never gets cold enough and I should dig up the bulbs and put them in the fridge, but I don't want to risk a passing Chinaman mistaking them for onions.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> We've had paperwhite narcissi blooming in the meadows here since before Christmas ... they seem to be getting earlier each year.
> 
> I miss snowdrops and daffodils. I planted some daffodil bulbs but they never flower, I just get leaves. I'm told it's because it never gets cold enough and I should dig up the bulbs and put them in the fridge, but I don't want to risk a passing Chinaman mistaking them for onions.


 I read that piece about supermarkets having to relocate the spring bulbs away from the vegetable section!

I had no luck with daffodil bulbs either, but I have lots and lots of freesias planted in pots. They should start flowering in a few weeks' time and I always cut some for small vases in the house so the scent is always around for a couple of months.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

We have daffodils, jonquils, crocus (both autumn and spring), snowdrops, scillas grape hyacinths and cyclamen all growing outside. Other than the cyclamen, nothing in flower yet but there are a few buds


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

I must be doing something wrong -- only got weeds growing here !!


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

We've had thick fog all morning but the sun has finally managed to break through in the last half an hour or so.

My hyacinths are blooming, but they're in a pot which I put in my storeroom in the fall so they come a little early. My daffodils have buds but aren't blooming yet.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

The family next door to us are Polish and the wife was taken ill having eaten a bulb she mistook for an onion.

I asked the husband if she was OK and he said she was in hospital and wouldn't be out until spring.


----------

